# Hamburg Reptile Expo 2/27/16



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Have not seen much buzz for this one. I have never been, are there usually alot of frog tables?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for asking! I was going to make a thread about this as well since I live about 4 miles from where it's happening! Hoping to see lots of members there this coming weekend so that I can pick their brains and spend some money


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

It's tax return season... so this is usually one of the busiest shows of the year. Get there early before its all gone.

Usual frog vendors: 
Mike Novy @ Rainforest Junkys
Ron @ Tropical Visions
Mike @ Frognerd.com
Tim @ Heath's Frog Farm
Pat @ Lxurious Leopards
Keith @ Frogs N Things

I think backwater reptiles or whatever usually have some darts too (whether or not I would ever purchase from them is another story though)

Sooooo, yes there are a good amount of frog tables.

Looking for anything in particular? I can probably help direct you to who you need to talk to.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I once suggested that the DB members should have a pin of some sort with screen names..yah, I know--kinda goofy to some--but it would help those new members and some like me with questionable memories....to meet other members...Maybe we could talk Repticon and the Hamburgers into a buck discount...hah.... Hey! Tee shirts!


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ahh yes, the dreaded tax season! I should be so lucky to get money back but, being self employed, we usually end up paying taxes every four months instead of getting a refund  This just happens to be a very bad time of year for us as far as money goes... we do HVAC for a living and most of our customers are in that "in between" stage where their heaters have all been serviced for the winter and their not quite ready to get the AC units serviced for summer use... 
I'm still going to this show anyways since I'm doing research and trying to learn as much as I can as well as getting some ideas on how to design my future viv! I also haven't decided quite yet what frogs I want to keep... they're all just so interesting!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there. Hoping everyone got good tax refunds so I can PAY my taxes. 
Below is what I'll have. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics, prices and to reserve best stock. See you there! Keith

Thumbnails:
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Amazonicus Iquitos
O. Pumilio Black Jeans

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Red galactonatus
Yellow galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Metecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius
True Sip Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus
Terribilis (orange)

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> I'll be there. Hoping everyone got good tax refunds so I can PAY my taxes.
> Below is what I'll have. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics, prices and to reserve best stock. See you there! Keith
> 
> Thumbnails:
> ...


Ohhh!! Thanks for replying! I might have to drool on your display while I'm there. Glad to know there's someone close by where I can get my "stuff"


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello fellow froggers,come on by and cure that cabin fever and check out all the quality dart frogs and tree frogs being offered by all the great vendors(myself included!) here at Hamburg,Pa.reptile show!
I will be offering the following at the show:

Brazilian Yellowhead tincs
Azureus tincs
Patricia tincs
Regina tincs
True sip tincs
Robertus tincs
Matecho tincs
Leucomelas
Chazuta imitators
Vanzolini-both ue and eu lines
Arena Blanca amazonicus
Banded imitator intermedius
Southern variablis
Almirante pumilio
Red/Orange Bastimentos pumilio
Escudo De Varaguas pumilio
Solarte pumilio
Colon pumilio
Cayo De Agua pumilio
Rambala pumilio
Tarapoto imitators
Reticulatus

I will also have a great selection of potted plants,plant cuttings,and Neo.bromeliads along with live oak leaf litter,fruitfly cultures. Sorry,but no isopods for this show! i will have some ready in April!

See everyone on Saturday!
Ron -Tropical Visions


----------



## dbdpet (Nov 9, 2015)

We will be there with our usual setup. Stop by our booth (hopefully when its not packed full of people) and say Hi! If anyone needs any supplies let me know and we can put your name on it so we know we will not sell out .

Buddy D.
DBDPet | Family Owned Online Pet Store


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, I was overwhelmed by the number of people at the show! Not as many froggy vendors there as I'd hoped but those that I did happen to stop and talk to were very nice and very open with the info! Thanks to everyone I talked to for helping to educate me on proper care of all the little dudes you had on display.

I don't do well in group settings though so I had to leave pretty soon after I arrived and although I was tempted I didn't end up buying anything... very little money and not being ready at all to properly house the little guys prevented me. I WILL be going to the next Hamburg show though and I'll definitely be ready to buy!! Hopefully more than just one group too... we shall see what I can accomplish between now and then.

Thanks again to all the vendors that made the time to come out today! It was very interesting.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

if you saw about 6 frog vendors there then that is the usual amount. and this is the show I usually don't go to because of the crowds that has been mentioned on here before.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

I saw only 4 vendors... but, being short and with all the people there, it was hard to see what was on the tables at times. I'm sure I missed someone though but I had to leave... started to not enjoy myself since I don't do crowds well and that was A LOT of people for me!

Still, I enjoyed discussing care of the different species with the vendors I did speak with. I spent quite a while talking with "Captain Ron" and his compatriot ... sorry, I'm horrible with names! And I also spent time at Tim Heath's table as well as drooling over a certain 4 little thumbs at the Frogs N Things table... I'm hoping he doesn't sell them before I'm ready since I'd really love to get them once my viv is set up. I also need to do some research about them since it wasn't one of the species that I was even considering!

I'll be at the next show too but I think I might get there earlier next time.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

/mysticdragon72 
I give you credit for not buying anything until you are ready for the little ones. I'm sure when you are ready, the frogs will be very well taken of. Yes, most of the frog vendors are passionate people that want the best for the frogs and they are always happy to answer any questions a newbie may have. This forum will also provide you with a wealth of info. 
Good luck


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I e-mailed someone and asked if they went and they said that at 1230 there was a line outside. 
the next show won't be as crowded. I usually get there after 10 am. sometimes I walk right in and sometimes I have to wait but not too long. also you can always have the vendor put the frogs aside that you are interested in. then you won't feel rushed to get there early.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Was great to meet you mysticdragon72! Welcome to the addiction. The thumbs you were drooling over are Iqitos Amazoncicas. I have 4 remaining. Feel free to stop by Quakertown or shoot a line if you have more questions.
Keith



mysticdragon72 said:


> I saw only 4 vendors... but, being short and with all the people there, it was hard to see what was on the tables at times. I'm sure I missed someone though but I had to leave... started to not enjoy myself since I don't do crowds well and that was A LOT of people for me!
> 
> Still, I enjoyed discussing care of the different species with the vendors I did speak with. I spent quite a while talking with "Captain Ron" and his compatriot ... sorry, I'm horrible with names! And I also spent time at Tim Heath's table as well as drooling over a certain 4 little thumbs at the Frogs N Things table... I'm hoping he doesn't sell them before I'm ready since I'd really love to get them once my viv is set up. I also need to do some research about them since it wasn't one of the species that I was even considering!
> 
> I'll be at the next show too but I think I might get there earlier next time.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

It was 'nice' and crowded. Good seeing everyone. Just wasn't the same w/o Walt though. Thanks Capt'n Ron for the colubre and fants!


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Was great to meet you mysticdragon72! Welcome to the addiction. The thumbs you were drooling over are Iqitos Amazoncicas. I have 4 remaining. Feel free to stop by Quakertown or shoot a line if you have more questions.
> Keith


Thanks Keith! It was great meeting with you as well and thanks so much for spending such a long time talking to me. You don't know how tempted I was to buy them then and there but I have to get a proper home set up for them first... that was hard to walk away I tell you!

I'm hoping to be able to get everything I need and get the viv set up within the week and I think I should let it settle for a bit before putting the frogs in it but I'll QT them first as is always a good plan. 

Thanks again,
MD.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Craziness huh? It was my first time at Hamburg and I was shocked at how many people packed in there. If not for the fact it looked like an old gym with bleacher seating, I would question the occupancy law there haha. Could not see the tables on both sides of the aisles it was so thick, took a while to see it all. Fell victim to glorious impulse and bought a group of Chazuta and a pair of Arena Blanca from the Capt. Thank you sir, all are doing fantastic, munchin already.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Your welcome Keith,i hope you enjoy them as much as i do! Nice meeting you mysticdragon72! and thanks Eric for the purchase and dealing with the crowd,you made a couple great choices on thumbnails,enjoy my friend! Thanks to everyone that stopped by,and see you all in April!
Ron


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Was nice meeting you as well Cap'n 

Eric, you got some of the ones I was checking out from Ron! He had some beautiful froggies eh?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

The arena blanca are laying already!

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## FYr (Nov 12, 2015)

I see a few other dates mentioned, I'm looking to attend the April 30th Reptile Show. What sort of experiences have you all had at that time of year?

Link for information about this show About - Hamburg Mobile


----------

